# Hp Pc 4 Red Flashing Lights At Power On



## Donald R. O'Nei (Apr 18, 2008)

I have an HP Compaq PC. A d530s running Windows XP Professional.
When I turn the PC on, the power light flashes red 4 times (1 red flash per second). Pauses ~3 seconds and repeats the red flashing.
Just trying to find out what problem that indicates.
Thank you,
Don O'Neil


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This is what HP says about that.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=316720&prodTypeId=12454&objectID=c00274415


----------

